# Want to buy Factory Hi Power Wood Grips



## Mj42 (Mar 11, 2017)

I Want to buy a set of Factory Hi Power Wood Grips in Excellent condition. I know they have the special red stain on the back side. If you have, please quote price including shipping and insurance to NJ zip code 07410.
Thank you in advance and I would mail you a postal Money order.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't have any, but I searched Google and found some on eBay. I used the keywords, hi power factory wood grips and found quite a few. Some were current, some vintage and some Belgium. I clicked on a few to see if they were really factory. Some weren't but most were since I'd used factory as a keyword.


----------



## Mj42 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't leave. Stay and be part of our community here.


----------



## Mj42 (Mar 11, 2017)

I found the Factory wood grips at MGW. Thanks


----------

